# Logiciels OpenSource sur CD



## avosmac (19 Décembre 2004)

Avosmac propose un CD contenant Gnumeric, Scribus, Inkscape, The Gimp, OpenSource.org, Blender, VLC, Audacity, etc en cadeau pour tout souscripteur de l'offre spéciale :

abonnement 2 ans (22 numéros)
Livre astuces vol.1
CD HS (1 à 12)
CD collection (1 à 47)


le tout pour 100 euros

passer commande
s'abonner (ou se réabonner)
http://www.magazine-avosmac.com


Tous le slogiciels démarrent avec un lanceur sans passer par une fenêtre de terminal X11 (en particulier pour Gnumeric, Inkscape, Scribus).


----------



## judikael (22 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à l'équipe Avosmac !
Le CD comprenant Gimp et autres contient-il les logiciels directement en Français sans avoir à faire des manips compliquées pour un novice ?
Si c'est le cas, comment vous commander par Courrier ce CD seulement car je viens de vous envoyer mon chêque de réabonnement pour 2005
Macamicalement
Daniel Jègoû


----------



## Dan le breton (6 Janvier 2005)

Meme question moi je suis abonné depuis le debut
 Kenavo Blaovez Mad


----------



## avosmac (6 Janvier 2005)

Le CD ne peut etre commandé seul puisqu'il contient des logiciels qui ne peuvent être vendus. Il fait partie du pack 100 euros. Nous l'avons ajouté aussi au CD Avosmac collection (35 euros) et à l'abonnement/réabonnment de deux ans à 65 euros.

Vous pouvez donc adopter une de ces solutions.


The Gimp est en français pour partir (la version proposée n'est pas entièrement traduite)
OOo est en français

le reste est en anglais : Inkscape, Gnumeric, Scribus, etc


----------



## Dan le breton (19 Janvier 2005)

Bonjou, sympa mais j'ai dejà le cd avosmac collection et le Avos mac 4 a l'epoque pas d'open source avec comment faire?
kenavo


----------



## avosmac (19 Janvier 2005)

Même si vous êtes déjà abonné jusqu'au n°xx, vous pouvez renouveller votre abonnement pour deux ans. Nous en tiendrons compte et vous enverrons le CD.


----------



## Dan le breton (24 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
Je suis en prelevement automatique donc pour tant que.....
commo faire aalors!!!!!
Merci a plus
Kenavo


----------



## avosmac (24 Janvier 2005)

le prélèvement automatique n'ouvre droit à pas grand chose, si ce n'est d'avoir Avosmac pour 3 euros seulement chaque mois. Aucun autre avantage pour vous (et pas un gros pour nous aussi d'ailleurs au passage)


----------

